# LGB Ore Car?



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone has these and what the quality is compared to say the USA trains version. 
I'd also like to know how hard/easy they are to put Kadees on and which metal wheels will work.

Thanks Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ron,

I myself like the LGB version better.

they are bigger and better detailed looking to me,

Metal wheels should be easy.

Kadees im not sure about.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They're very good quality. Great detail and spot on for 1:29 when compared to drawings. I'm not familiar enough with the USA trains versions to offer a comparison between the two, but I was definitely impressed with the LGB cars. My only complaint is that LGB used roller-bearing trucks under them, and they would not have had such modern trucks. But that's a minor thing. Can't help on the couplers or the wheels, but they're "standard" LGB wheels, so anything that would be a drop-in replacement for other LGB wheelsets would work. (Bachmann's metal wheels would likely be the cheapest.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The USA version is actually old Lionel tooling. They say it was "upgraded" but as I have many of both examples I have not been able to see the difference (beyond the modifications to make the USA trucks work on the Lionel frame). 

I picked up some of the LGB ore cars and found them to be amazing! You also get the added value of a supplied ore load with LGB. The USA version has the plus of arriving with metal wheels installed and a much greater variety of road names. 

Sorry, don't use KD's so I can't help there.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want an Iron Ore Car that ran (runs) on the DM&IR in northern Minnesota there is no comparison. The LGB cars are a much better match. The wheels should stick out beyond the end of the car. They do on the LGB and they don't on the USAT.

Here is a link to several threads on MLS that started several years ago on the LGB cars. I used Kadee (#835) and wire connections. The real cars were locked into 4 car sets (Quads) and only had knuckle couplers at each end of the quad.

You will find a lot if information in these threads about these cars and possible modifications. 

Iron ore cars couplers and general discussion 

more general discussion of Iron ore cars 

DM&IR decals 

Here are some pictures of the ore train.











Original LGB lettering (Pennsylvania) above. Redone with Stan Cedarleaf's DM&IR decals below. 




















Chuck N 


PS Some have said that the USAT cars are a better match for the iron ore cars used in northern Wisconsin and the u.p. of Michigan, but I haven't seen any pictures of those. They definitely don't match those used in northern Minnesota.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are concerned about prototype appearance, the LGB (in about 1:29) and the MDC (but in 1:32) have the best representation.

The LGB picture above shows the correct relationship, where the wheels project past the end of the car.
The picture below shows the MDC:









The USA is indeed the old Lionel molds, BUT with an extra spacer on the bolster that raises the car too high. The location of the trucks in relation to the body is also wrong.

See the square spacer where the truck mounts below:









Below: MDC on left, USAT on right










Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

One additional comment. If you want cars that actually ran on real railroads, you are limited to a very few road names of the many that are available from either LGB or USAT. 

There are a lot of road names out there, for sale, that never used or ran this type of car.



Chuck


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's and the links, I'll be going with the LGB cars.

I tried to use the forum search feature using the term "LGB ORE CAR" and came up with nothing, after seeing the links you guys posted here I tried the same search again and came up with those links, it is broken?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

usually you cannot search on 3 letter keywords, notice they are all 3 letters? 

Greg


----------

